# Ignore list - excellent



## BentMikey (16 Aug 2007)

Wooohoo, just seen there's an ignore list. Excellent! Guess who I've added to mine.


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Aug 2007)

Does it mean you never see any of their posts?


----------



## LLB (16 Aug 2007)

The problem with ignore lists is you'll miss the gist of the threads


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2007)

and it'll make arch look like a mad old cat bag arguing with herself


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Aug 2007)

look like??????


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2007)

wait 'till mr stevens hears you said that!


----------



## Arch (16 Aug 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> look like??????


----------



## BentMikey (16 Aug 2007)

LOL!



> This message is hidden because *bonj* is on your ignore list.


----------



## spesh (17 Aug 2007)

So an ignore list is just an automated version of covering one's ears and going "La la la, I can't hear you!" 

With sufficient uptake in this facility, threads in Soapbox will truly become dialogues of the deaf...


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Aug 2007)

Arch;42560][quote name= said:


> look like??????






[/QUOTE]

Maybe I should have said 'type like'.........


----------



## BentMikey (17 Aug 2007)

No different to a killfile in usenet really. Useful things when you get particularly annoying trolls, although even bonj isn't quite that bad. Ed Dolan and similar people, on the other hand...


----------



## TimO (17 Aug 2007)

BentMikey said:


> No different to a killfile in usenet really. Useful things when you get particularly annoying trolls, although even bonj isn't quite that bad. Ed Dolan and similar people, on the other hand...


Yeah, but people today haven't even heard of usenet...

(Although to be fair I stopped using it years ago when the noise to signal ratio became too high).

Still, I applaud the availability of the Ignore Bonj List feature.


----------



## Maz (11 Sep 2007)

Why is mine the only reply to this thread?


----------



## BentMikey (12 Sep 2007)

Hmm, is someone talking in here?


----------



## domtyler (12 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to that BentMikey guy? Haven't seen a post from him for ages now.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2007)

I did wonder how useful it would be. Then I added someone to it and Behold! I could post without having to read their smug witterings. Fantastic, wish we'd had it years ago...


----------



## jonathan ellis (14 Sep 2007)

it is good isnt it




helloooo anybody....?


----------



## frog (23 Sep 2007)

But does it tell them you've got them on your ignore list. It would be equally nice to see someonr post a repky to a topic and the software add at the bottom of the post

'The following members are ignoring the living daylights out of your reply.'

Hello? 

Hello? 

Is there anyone there?

There's a helluva an echo in here isn't there?

<walks backwards towards the door singing> When you walk through a storm hold your head up high and don't . . .


----------



## Chuffy (24 Sep 2007)

frog said:


> But does it tell them you've got them on your ignore list. It would be equally nice to see someonr post a repky to a topic and the software add at the bottom of the post.


Oh I'm sure there are ways of letting someone know that you are ignoring them....


----------



## yenrod (30 Sep 2007)

Seriously its a bad idea = because remember when you were a kid and you got cheats for a game...

Well the ignore list is a bit like that except you may as well, on this just type away and not want any replies because thats what you'll be doing !!!

What a waste of your own time.


----------

